# Dave @ 5 months today.



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Dave is 5 months old today and growing rapidly!:shock: 
Heres a couple of head shots in the garden last week and a poor quality phone shot to give you idea of how big he is!!:lol:


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

His lovely gonna be a big lad:thumbup:


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

lol yep reckon so..everyone that sees him thinks he is much older than 5 months. He is getting heavy too,does my back in carrying him up to bed at night then back down in the morning :arf:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

Aw Dave is gorgeous


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

:thumbup: cheers


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Meant to say Dave and our bulldog are best buddies now,well almost, always together and play really well.Never thought they would at the beginning after the problems we had but has worked out superb.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

awwww what a beautiful boy xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

He is a big lump isnt he still looks like a way to go yet too though, hes going to be huge!! Hes growing into a really good looking dog too, although he was a really good looking adorable pup. Glad they are fine now, I know you worried at first, but I didnt doubt they would be, she knew exactly what she was doing, he would have probably driven her mad, if she hadnt given him some order in his life.


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

GillyR said:


> awwww what a beautiful boy xx





Sled dog hotel said:


> He is a big lump isnt he still looks like a way to go yet too though, hes going to be huge!! Hes growing into a really good looking dog too, although he was a really good looking adorable pup. Glad they are fine now, I know you worried at first, but I didnt doubt they would be, she knew exactly what she was doing, he would have probably driven her mad, if she hadnt given him some order in his life.


Yep hes a handfull!! Year or two growing left in him yet lol:scared:
She certainly puts him in his place if needed and also dictates when its playtime.We were very worried to start with but thankfully its working out great and again thankyou very much for the time you took helping out with your replies,really appreciated


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

oh my wot a handsome dog ...i want him lol


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

emmar said:


> oh my wot a handsome dog ...i want him lol


 You can have his food bill!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

stuh said:


> Yep hes a handfull!! Year or two growing left in him yet lol:scared:
> She certainly puts him in his place if needed and also dictates when its playtime.We were very worried to start with but thankfully its working out great and again thankyou very much for the time you took helping out with your replies,really appreciated


If a Dogs stable and well rounded itself they can tell us so much in the way they react to other dogs what the other dogs like. They can also teach us so much too about behaviour and training,
sometimes better then any book you can ever read. Your very welcome, nice to see everyone so happy and relaxed now.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

stuh said:


> You can have his food bill!!!


And probably his vet bills too:scared: As that all seems to be governed by size and weight as well, whether it be size of wormers and antbiotics or aneasthesia if they ever have to knock them out
One thing Ive never understood though (although I may be wrong) is that as far as I know the "amount" of vaccines given is the same if its a tiny toy or a large lump like my Kobit Malamute and Dave when his big:confused1:


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thats interesting regarding the vaccines! As you say though everything else gets very expensive with a large breed at the vets!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

stuh said:


> Thats interesting regarding the vaccines! As you say though everything else gets very expensive with a large breed at the vets!


Im not 100% on the vaccines but Im pretty sure I read somewhere its the same amount.

The insurance is pretty high too on a large dog isnt it, suppose its in conjunction with the high vets bills because of size, and probably from the 3rd
party liability side too.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Im not 100% on the vaccines but Im pretty sure I read somewhere its the same amount.
> 
> The insurance is pretty high too on a large dog isnt it, suppose its in conjunction with the high vets bills because of size, and probably from the 3rd
> party liability side too.


We shopped around for insurance and went with argos,got a price of 46 per month for dave on his own but with our other dog and online discount got a great premium.
Vetsmedicover were also very good pricewise


new westie owner said:


> Gorgeous :thumbup:


cheers,hes not to shabby


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

awww look at the size of him now!!!! He's a gorgeous big old lump


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

ballybee said:


> awww look at the size of him now!!!! He's a gorgeous big old lump


Thankyou.. So much growing to do yet and he is the same size now as our other bordeaux was at 9 months lol


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

stuh said:


> Dave is 5 months old today and growing rapidly!:shock:


Why is it 'Big' Dogs never look too impressed at being lifted up from the floor?


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Yep he is never to keen about it...


----------

